
Ask HN: How to manage a lot of interests and focus - aswinmohanme
Hey Everyone, I had this problem for a long time. I really love coding, design, art, drawing, game dev, voxels, 3d and lot of other things. The problem is that I don&#x27;t know which of these to focus on.<p>Take Coding, I really love coding. But the problem is say I&#x27;m learning Haskell, halfway through I would give up and learn go, maybe then drop go and check out Machine Learning.<p>I would enroll in courses, bookmark websites and then literally do no follow up work on it. I am turning into a Jack of all and master of none thing. I do really want to get better at the above said things.<p>The question is how do I manage my interests so that I can focus on one thing and become better at it.<p>Any tips, tricks or anything would be really helpful, and I&#x27;m pretty nervous about asking this on HN.
======
itamarst
I like learning stuff on the job. I have a clear motivation to learn
something, rather than just "it's fun", and more support than learning on my
own: [https://codewithoutrules.com/2017/09/09/learn-a-new-
programm...](https://codewithoutrules.com/2017/09/09/learn-a-new-programming-
language/)

~~~
aswinmohanme
That might be one of the reason. I learn a new language because it's all new
and shiny and then run out of motivation. I think a definite purpose would
help pretty much

